# Dreamweaver?



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

what ya'll think of Adobe Dreamweaver?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I wouldn't go out and buy it. If you have it as part of Adobe's suite, that's one thing. But Wordpress (free) is much better-more modern.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Back in the day when it was Macromedia Dreamweaver, it was the best all-around tool ... but that was a long time ago, and I've no idea what Adobe has done with it since. In general, I despise Adobe as they buy good programs and then slumlord them--leaving annoying glitches in place for 10 years, while wasting time and money on making the GUI _look_ newer. F them.

I use an absolutely ancient version of Homesite and Notepad++
No WYSIWYG tools for me.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

NoXid said:


> ...Adobe...
> ...F them.


they don't even deserve coal for Christmas


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

NoXid said:


> Back in the day when it was Macromedia Dreamweaver, it was the best all-around tool ... but that was a long time ago, and I've no idea what Adobe has done with it since. In general, I despise Adobe as they buy good programs and then slumlord them--leaving annoying glitches in place for 10 years, while wasting time and money on making the GUI _look_ newer. F them.
> 
> I use an absolutely ancient version of Homesite and Notepad++
> No WYSIWYG tools for me.


I only use Notepad++. Yes, it's difficult learning to code, but so much more worthwhile, enabling you to tweak anyhing and keep on top of the latest trends.


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

into the T said:


> they don't even deserve coal for Christmas


Really??...& here i am thinking Adobe is the ****! Lol!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

speshoot said:


> Really??...& here i am thinking Adobe is the ****! Lol!


No one likes being forced into a subscription service at $250+ a year, every year. 

It's why I still use Photoshop CS6 CD version.

I would scour the ends of the earth to find an alternative program before i would shell out a penny for another adobe product.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

speshoot said:


> Really??...& here i am thinking Adobe is the ****! Lol!


oh, there are still lots of adobe fanboys out there
(mostly paid bloggers/forum contributors/etc)

they were losing alot of customers when they were charging $800+ usd for each program,
and there were viable programs for less than $100usd
plus people were not updating/paying again 

so they went subscription based
and artists/designers freaked when confronted with exorbitant/extortionary monthly costs
what if you run into difficult financial times and can't afford their ridiculous monthly payments?
you are stuck with a bunch of useless files until you can pay the reaper once more

some crackpot actually read the new subscription terms of use,
and found out that adobe can shut you out from all your files for any reason they want
if for some reason adobe servers lose your work forever, too bad, you have zero recourse
plus all the back doors (akin to malware/adware) you allow to be installed with creative cloud,
that is constantly sending your info to adobe central command

they are the equivalent of stalin

anybody who recommends adobe is either paid, 
or has never looked at the background adobe processes running,
or has never read the terms of use

did you know there are professional photographers that only use gimp?
(a free open-source program)
just as there are many professional graphic artists that don't use illustrator



> Adobe has obviously been infested with marketing execs who see the software not as a professional product or tool anymore but as a platform to push more products. The amount of bloat that Adobe installs is staggering. Dozens of startup and background processes running continually wether any Adobe apps are running or not. Processes that are manually killed through the OS but magically reopen, the kind of behavior that clealy defines malware and adware.
> The software programming is at an all-time low and it simply DOES NOT matter what state-of-the-art technology it's run on, it's going to be slow, glitchy, buggy, and inefficient. The CC Desktop app is the biggest sack of sh*t to ever be passed of as legit software. If it bothers to work right it's main focus is writing logs and tracking user data. Just miserable that this is what Adobe has decided to do with all the resources available to them.
> 
> Their website is decidedly the worst example of a website I know of. Government websites are easier to use and navigate than this bottomless pit of endless links that only lead you in circles.
> ...





> I'm in the same boat. I've switched to Affinity Designer for my personal work and I'm attempting to convince my workplace to switch too.


wait, what?
for the cost of 2 months of adobe creative cloud,
i can have my very own, personal desktop program?
who in their right mind would ever use adobe?

here is the thread the above quotes are from
see if you can spot the paid blogger posing as 'just a regular joe'



> Hi. Graphic Designer with 20 years experience, I use Affinity Photo and Affinity Designer. Does the same thing, bit of a learning curve to change over but its a one off purchase.






> If InDesign really is better than Illustrator in terms of crashes, unreliability and memory-hogging, then Illustrator must be making people go postal on a daily basis. I have spent nearly £1000 on my Indesign single app subscription and it gets progressively slower and more unreliable with each 'upgrade'.


can you imagine paying over $1250usd so far (it does not stop, it will keep costing every month),
when scribus is a free open-source desktop publisher?



> As well, I’d be lying if I said Scribus wasn’t powerful; it can be and is used by professionals out there, and while I have said that it may not be on the same level as other programs, it definitely stands on its own and stands strong as well. If you’re looking for a good solid publishing application, Scribus is no slouch.


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

I just looked at the Infinity Software and the software looks pretty good. Going to give it a try.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

"... The CC Desktop app is the biggest sack of sh*t to ever be passed of as legit software ..."

Needlessly crappy software is why I despised them long before the subscription nonsense started. They bought up company after company and either slumlorded the software they acquired or outright killed it. The first time they tried to buy Macromedia, the government stepped in and blocked it on grounds of antitrust. But that ruling stood for only ten years, then Adobe immediately bought Macromedia.

I used to have to use FrameMaker for a corporate job. 14 !#$%^&* _*years*_ and a critical dialog retained the same damn bug the entire time--even through a GUI facelift that put a shiny new face on practically everything ... except that dialog 

But mostly I just don't like the way they gobble up every interesting company and put an end to independent innovation and competition.

To be clear, no software is perfect. I should know, worked in the industry long enough. And I do use PhotoShop CS6 (I think that's the version) because PS is _good_ at what it does. It also makes some trivial things harder than they have any right to be, and is the buggiest software I own by far (I think their Windows version is probably buggier than Mac, I'm on Win). 

But at the end of the day, we use what we need to use.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Diesel Tuner said:


> I just looked at the Infinity Software and the software looks pretty good. Going to give it a try.


did you mean affinity designer (20%off for Christmas $40usd)?

couple that with gimp 2.10 (and the gmic plugin) and you have your very own vector/bitmap package for a one-time $40usd


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

I had no Idea Adobe was THAT bad! Lol!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok, I know this topic is about Dreamweaver, but there's been a lot of generalised Adobe-bashing too.

I can't comment about Dreamweaver as I don't use it, but I do use Photoshop and there's still nothing to compare with it. 

The main reason being Photoshop's brilliant handling of Smart Objects. Virtually every design I make now contains Smart Objects and Smart Filters and I'd find it difficult to do without them. 

I'll add that I still use Photoshop CS5 and haven't yet found the need for any higher, or cloud-based version.


----------



## printshirts (Jul 23, 2018)

speshoot said:


> what ya'll think of Adobe Dreamweaver?



the best tool out there for html css websites, what are you planning on using it for?


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

The most powerful feature is you can get a real-time preview of what you are developing


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

JohnDeco said:


> The most powerful feature is you can get a real-time preview of what you are developing


Dreamweaver is for amateurs!


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I used Dreamweaver many years ago and it was ok. But now, not wanting to code myself (which I know nothing about for the most part) and I have come to rely on Wordpress. There is a learning curve, but tons of videos and support. And it can be free.


----------

